# New member from Ottawa



## combustable herbage (Mar 26, 2021)

Hi my name is Bill, I am living in Ottawa for about 11 years coming from Saskatchewan where I grew up on the farm, my father and uncles usually would by someone else's "junk" and put some time and parts into it and run it for another 10 years so I crawled on, drove and then worked on a bunch of machines and got a real solid basis of how things work which lead to an incredible interest in electronics which lead to becoming a technician working on mechanical ,electronic and computer equipment which I loved doing but I was fortunate to be able to move up and become a technical trainer another job I love well till a year ago. I guess lots of you are like me just trying to get through things and enjoy tinkering and building things and trying things and so I have been fortunate enough to purchase a lathe it is a Craftex B2227L with the help of some of you out there with the same model, I will be sure to have questions on this particular model as apart from a basic manual there isn't a lot of info on them that I could find.  The lathe is a kijiji find I had missed out on a couple before so when I was first in line on this one I knew I had better be prepared to bring a lathe home.  The first thing I noticed was the dead centers looked a bit off so I touched the points up on the grinder and now they look better and then I realized that I shouldn't say such a bad joke this early but I guess I just did I am just kiddding sorry if you fell off your chairl!!  In all seriousness I am in the process of stripping it down and doing an oil change and cleaning it up as it appeared to have sat for a while and there is some surface rust and things were sticky I am happy to disassemble and clean up as its final home will be in the basement and I want to remove as much weight as I can before the final descent.  I am also happy to get a good inspection of everything as well.  I am glad to be in the forum and I am sure I will have some questions and I will be glad to help out if I can.   My first goals will be just basic learning and honing skill then get into some projects.  I look forward to exchanging ideas and opinions and thoughts I am not judgmental and believe there are no bad questions (after you've done a search) and that if you don't know you don't know we all have mental blocks that we have to  look from a couple different angles before we get it.    Anyways enough babbling.
I hope you have a great evening.


----------



## DPittman (Mar 26, 2021)

Welcome to the forum. I look forward to the discussions. 
PS. You got me with the bench grinder to the centers comment.  Hahaha.


----------



## Janger (Mar 26, 2021)

Welcome Bill. Lots of Bills’s and John’s and Peters on the forum. You can tell we’re of a certain age range.


----------



## CalgaryPT (Mar 26, 2021)

Welcome from Calgary Bill. Lots on board here with similar interests.

Grinder eh? Oh dear.


----------



## YYCHM (Mar 26, 2021)

Grinder.... Dead Centers... ….Geeeze…. and here I thought I had found another Bubba buddy, oh well


----------



## Janger (Mar 27, 2021)

Welcome. I like your EIR law logo.


----------



## YotaBota (Mar 27, 2021)

Welcome Bill, gotta love a man with a sense of humour.


----------



## Swharfin' (Mar 27, 2021)

Welcome indeed Bill. Look forward to all you care to share.


----------



## Hruul (Mar 30, 2021)

Welcome to the forum Bill.


----------



## David_R8 (Mar 30, 2021)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## 6.5 Fan (Mar 30, 2021)

Welcome from SK.


----------



## Dusty (Mar 30, 2021)

This old William welcomes you, there's never enough Billy's.


----------



## Marc Moreau (Apr 2, 2021)

Bienvenue de Gatineau


----------



## combustable herbage (Apr 9, 2021)

Thanks for the warm welcome,  I have to say this is an amazingly talented group I have been reading a ton and getting a good education and seeing the creativity and workmanship really shows me how much you care about your projects and the hobby.   I have my lathe assembled downstairs and have done some cuts and a real poor attempt at threads but I am learning a lot and a lot of that is what not to do, it didn't take me long at all to make bad cuts and ugly sounds but I am  reading and practicing and trying different things and it has been very enjoyable.   I had gotten a couple of old shafts from work to play with and it was stainless and after some frustrations I am putting the hard metal away for a bit and build some skills on aluminum first less consequences when I get a bit off of the plan sometimes.


----------



## combustable herbage (Apr 9, 2021)

Marc Moreau said:


> Bienvenue de Gatineau



Thanks Marc good to see someone close to home,  When I get some time I will read through some of your messages.  I'd be curious of your sources for metal rod in the area.


----------



## Marc Moreau (Apr 9, 2021)

Pas problème  no problem.


----------

